# any idea what this is?



## dkellogg3 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hey all,

Taking a bunch of trees down, and a few of them have leaves as shown in the attached picture.  any idea what they are?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








Thx!


----------



## jbellard (Jul 22, 2018)

My guess is hickory.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 22, 2018)

Possibly poison Sumac. 

Chris


----------



## SparkyLB (Jul 22, 2018)

Spray paint 'em red and they're poison ivy.  :)

Sorry, no, sir--I don't.


----------



## Braz (Jul 22, 2018)

My wife, the botanist, guesses hickory.


----------



## tropics (Jul 22, 2018)

https://www.google.com/search?q=gam...AhXkYt8KHW4BCQMQ9QEIRjAJ#imgrc=Kk0xbKTEHnGglM:


----------



## buzzy (Jul 22, 2018)

I’d say hickory but a pic of the bark would be helpful to be sure


----------



## SparkyLB (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm no botanist either, but looking at a simple google search, I'm convinced.  That's hickory.  3-2-2, 3-2-2 and repeat.  

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...0k1j0i24k1.0.NtLG7e0h-HE#imgrc=2uwgU5NpT0snnM:


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jul 25, 2018)

I’m not the most experienced with tree ID but looks a lot like hickory leaves. The bark would tell us a lot more too.


----------



## dkellogg3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone.  pictures of bark:


----------



## archeryrob (Jul 27, 2018)

Looks like Hickory to me also. Any green nuts on it right now or some times they fall off early with large crop?


----------



## weedeater (Jul 27, 2018)

Hickory would be my guess also.
Should be good smoking wood.

Weedeater


----------



## dkellogg3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes, about ping pong ball sized green nuts.

That one still standing is about 40' tall.  yay free wood!


----------



## dave schiller (Jul 27, 2018)

It is HICKORY.  Could be any of several species, if that makes any difference.  If you could tell us where you live, we may be able to narrow the choice of identification.


----------



## phatbac (Jul 28, 2018)

Yea that looks like hickory to me too. I had an agriculture teacher tell me once that if you think a tree is Hickory try to push your thumbnail into the bark.  If it don't go and its hard a heck than that's probably hickory. let is dry for 6 months and you will have great smoking wood!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## dkellogg3 (Jul 28, 2018)

dave schiller said:


> It is HICKORY.  Could be any of several species, if that makes any difference.  If you could tell us where you live, we may be able to narrow the choice of identification.



I'm just north of Danbury, CT.   curious which species, and whether it matters much w/r/t flavor profile.

Thanks everyone!

Don


----------



## dave schiller (Jul 28, 2018)

I"m 90% sure it's _Carya_ _glabra,_ or pignut hickory.  It's among the most common trees of CT.  I doubt if there is any detectable or measurable difference in flavor between the various species of hickory.  They're all good for smoking meat.  A bloodhound might be able to detect the difference, but not humans. :D


----------



## dkellogg3 (Aug 24, 2018)

Thank you Dave!


----------

